
The old gnews is dead - jdofaz
https://theoldgnews.com/
======
masonic
Page contains only this:

"Google once again changed things. The most recent change would mean a lot of
work to get it back the way it was, so we are shutting down permanently. Thank
you to all our supporters, it has been a fun ride. If anyone wants to take up
this project, please contact theoldgnews@gmail.com."

~~~
chrisco255
Yeah, what was this service? Some kind of attempt to built a client-side
version of the old Google News style using Google's API?

~~~
rovr138
Seems like it,
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180419125141/http://theoldgnew...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180419125141/http://theoldgnews.com/news/headlines?ned=us&hl=en)

